# Mac Genius recommends MacOSX.com!!!!!



## simX (Feb 21, 2002)

So I went down to the Apple Store today to ask a question of the Mac Geniuses there (which by the way they were stumped on -- PLEASE see this thread: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13705 ).

Anyway, in reference to my problem, the guy asked if I had posted on the Apple discussion boards.  I had not, so he recommended that I post there.  Then he said that there was another good place that I could get information on Mac OS X.  I thought to myself, "Haha that would be funny if he said MacOSX.com".  Then he says, "MacOSX.com".  

Now how's THAT for a recommendation?  An Official Apple Mac Genius (as opposed to my unofficial status) recommends this forum on where to get help!   That's awesome.  And I have to say that he's right in recommending it.  Everyone is awesome in helping, here.


Besides that awesome recommendation, there were some other observations I made in the Apple store.  One: they had a "Everything is Easier on a Mac" sign near the door that goes backstage and which is near the "Etc" section.  They also do have the "Here's to the crazy ones" poem near the Mac Genius bar.  I hope they keep that.

And specifically about the iMac -- in the window, they were obviously showing off the iMac, but they had about 3 hologram posters surrounding the iMac on a spinning table that when you walked by it looked like the iMac was moving its screen up and down.   Oh, and I have to mention:  those iMacs are MUCH better for display purposes.  Because I'm kind of tall, most of the computers are too low for me since I'm standing instead of sitting.  But with the new iMacs, I can point the screen up to me, so I can stand up straight with the screen pointing straight at me.  That screen is just awesome.  


But the main event was definitely that the Mac Genius recommended MacOSX.com .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

woohoo hey know we exist ;-)

Hey steve if you are reading this send me an email 
I;ve got newton ideas  hehehe


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 21, 2002)

We should start a petition that requests steve jobs to come say "Hi." Thats it. Thats all I want. That way, in 20 years I can show him that he had taked to me before I was ever his boss.


----------



## ksuther (Feb 22, 2002)

That would be very cool


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 22, 2002)

wow hey that rocks!

I think I asked once if the dude had heard of macosx.com, and he said he thought he had. But we were RECOMENDED?!?!? SWEEEEET!


And this is probably only the beginning.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 22, 2002)

Saying you belong to this place might be a good way to earn some credibility, and mabey even get a job there. I wish...


----------



## ksv (Feb 23, 2002)

Wey, cool! You didn't ask him if he knew Hervé or Admiral?


----------



## googolplex (Feb 23, 2002)

Maybe he is herve.


----------



## julguribye (Feb 23, 2002)

Freakin Awesome!
Maybe that means that he is a registered member here?
Mr Genius...are you here?


----------



## vanguard (Feb 23, 2002)

Are these guys really geniuses?  (Whatever the plural of genius is?)  I haven't been to an Apple store but I've been to plenty of Comp USAs and the guys that work there are far from Einstein.

I would guess that apple stores have better staff than Comp USA but I really doubt somebody working in retail has a Comp Sci PhD.

What are they like?

Vanguard


----------



## simX (Feb 23, 2002)

I believe that all Mac Geniuses must have Mac OS X and Classic Mac OS certification (or whatever the certification titles are), and I also think I remember hearing that Mac Genius jobs are full-time jobs.

They seem to be knowledgeable, except for in AppleScript Studio.


----------



## ksv (Feb 24, 2002)

Maybe Apple uses Press 3 certifications to hire qualified mac geniuses, too?


----------



## SteveJobs (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *We should start a petition that requests steve jobs to come say "Hi." Thats it. Thats all I want. That way, in 20 years I can show him that he had taked to me before I was ever his boss. *


Hi!

I work for no one.


----------



## ksv (Feb 24, 2002)

Whee?


----------



## julguribye (Feb 24, 2002)

Yeah right!


----------



## themacko (Feb 24, 2002)

LOL.  Good job to whoever did that .. uhh .. err .. I mean, Steve.


----------



## ksv (Feb 24, 2002)

Shouldn't be any hard job to find out who it is. Moderator? IP, please


----------



## ksuther (Feb 24, 2002)

Wondered how long it would take for somebody to do that


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 24, 2002)

check avitar


----------



## ksuther (Feb 24, 2002)

AHAHAHAHAHHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA.
Figures.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 24, 2002)

All (or most) mac geniuses were flown to cupertino for training. One of them saw steve once. Steve was so caught up in a conversation that he walked into an elevator door.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

it;s either matrix or herve


----------



## rinse (Feb 25, 2002)

im giving this thread a 5.

wheee.


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 25, 2004)

I just figured it out took me a while... SJ's first post was on his birthday.


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 26, 2004)

i really think that is steve. been a member since 2002, only 2 posts, and a picture of an old phantom mac in his avatar (yes that is what the flashing is) i think it is steve 

hi steve, bring us good stuff at WWDC ^^


----------



## mdnky (Jun 26, 2004)

simX said:
			
		

> I believe that all Mac Geniuses must have Mac OS X and Classic Mac OS certification (or whatever the certification titles are), and I also think I remember hearing that Mac Genius jobs are full-time jobs.



I think alot of it depends on the store (PT/FT, training, etc.).  I was going to take a side job as one this past winter, but didn't because it was too far away from where I live (1hr drive) and the pay wasn't that great.

There were no "hard requirements" to be a genius like certificates or degrees.  They were just looking for people with a good knowledge of the OS, hardware, and related software.  There were no special training classes either at that time, just basic in-store training.


----------



## kainjow (Jun 26, 2004)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> i really think that is steve. been a member since 2002, only 2 posts, and a picture of an old phantom mac in his avatar (yes that is what the flashing is) i think it is steve
> 
> hi steve, bring us good stuff at WWDC ^^


lol you believe it's really him? Look at the Additional Information on his profile? Would steve really put that info on there? It's just copied and pasted from the .mac website.


----------



## WinWord10 (Jun 26, 2004)

kainjow said:
			
		

> lol you believe it's really him? Look at the Additional Information on his profile? Would steve really put that info on there? It's just copied and pasted from the .mac website.



I believe that it quite possibly was Steve as well. Besides, it would be hard to prove one way or the other, so why spoil the fun? =)


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2004)

If a tree imitated a ceo in the forest and nobody heard it, would it have made a sound?

oops, sorry! Wrong thread. 

That's an eighth note in the blur, on the face of a tangerine iMac


----------



## mr. k (Jun 26, 2004)

Who thinks that a 17 year old could get a job at an apple store?  Because their online hiring doesn't quite work for me - I might have to go in the real world and try and work there.


----------



## moav (Jun 26, 2004)

Did the original mac startup sound have anything to do with an eighth note or eight notes in the sequence or does 8 x8 =64 refering to the 64 bit chips.  ahhh, that is it... the picture was of an all in one mac in the avatar 8 note squared = 64 so there is going to be a 64 bit chip in the new imac...good going guys for figuring it out.


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 26, 2004)

... um... sure....


----------



## SteveJobs (Jun 27, 2004)

kainjow said:
			
		

> lol you believe it's really him? Look at the Additional Information on his profile? Would steve really put that info on there? It's just copied and pasted from the .mac website.


Why wouldn't I use the same profile here that I use on my .Mac account?


----------



## CozyCom (Jun 28, 2004)

If I was Steve Jobs (and I ain't), I'd wish there was at least _one_ forum I could go to. Why not www.macosx.com?

It must be quite lonely to be on top.


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 28, 2004)

some look at the glass as half empty, some half full, some believe the glass has a crack in it so no matter what it will soon be empty and yet others believe they do not even need a glass to hold the water and let it pour over. 

Yes, why would he use different profiles in different locations... If you believe in a mantra you stick with it. Of course who is bluffing who now?  The soul reason I believe it could be steve is that he has fought temptation to counter the questions of his validity for so long. Why would he need to prove his existence. Yes, it is like the tree falling in the forest or why has god never come forth but yet a great majority believe in his/her existence. 

Now, kainjow may know a bit more about -sj then the rest of us. In fact he may have received an actual email from steve, and may know something the majority of us do not. Like steve, would never use a lower case -sj signature or why would steve be online at 11:30 when he was actually deeply engrossed in the poetry of Padmanadha?


----------



## fernando.alonso (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi Steve, 

please ...keep us tempted making more of your Apple stuff !!!


----------

